# PC bits... best prices??



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Decided it's time to upgrade my home system... it';s not been changed for the last 18 months  so it's well overdue.

Not having bought PC bits for some time (well, not using my money anyway  ) I'm out of touch as to who is giving the best prices.
Out of my usual 3 suppliers (Komplett, ebuyer and Aria) Aria seem to have the best prices for my wish list... anyone got any other suggestions to try??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.lowestonweb.com/Index.asp?e=E16DE484-1E26-4C99-A75E-4B0C51BAB736


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

or - www.dabs.com or www.scan.co.uk


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Kev,I bought my last load of bits from http://www.overclock.co.uk/customer/home.php


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

i buy the bulk of my stuff from www.Chillblast.com

its not advertised but give them a link to it cheaper else where and they will aslo price match.

quick service, well packaged, and good after support if things go wrong

unlike my personal experience with scan, and customer reports about dabs.

anything else i usually use simply, or komplett.co.uk


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

http://www.cclcomputers.co.uk/ Â are cheaper than scan etc. for some stuff.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Thanks all
Didn't know about chillblaster... not bad prices... but Aria is still cheaper


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ebuyer generally do it for me, but also worth checking out www.pcindex.co.uk

thing is, you might find component a cheaper at company a, and component b cheaper at company b - but by the time you factor in the additional P&P and hassle from multiple orders, you negate any saving you might have made....

Memory I almost always get direct from Crucial (free delivery), specialist items (like mini-itx stuff) from either www.linitx.com or www.mini-itx.com and the majority of the remainder from Ebuyer. Dabs have become more expensive these days, Scan still insist on a ridiculous delivery charge (so you need to be buying Â£200+ worth of stuff to make it worthwhile), Aria are OK (but a bad experience there a couple of years ago would prevent me from going back unless they were much much cheaper)....

There is always Ebay, too


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Overclockers is the best that I have seen

www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Overclockers are a little expensive


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree with ebuyer.com being good for online computer stuff buying.But best to have a shop about usually for best prices.

Alternatives I also use for interest are:-

www.microdirect.co.uk (components )

www.ezcomputers.co.uk (components)

www.laptopshop.co.uk

www.eclipse-computers.co.uk (components)

www.epcbuyer.com ( wide range )

www.mpc-direct.co.uk ( wide range)

www.bigpockets.co.uk (media)

www.bigproducts.co.uk (hardware)

www.inkcycle.co.uk (ink carts.)

But if you have the time and can be arsed with the hassle you can`t beat the good old local computer fair. You`ll save a fortune and its a good day out on a cold wet winters day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seeing as Jam lives around the corner from me, I'd also suggest CCL...

But the best prices are always found from computer fairs... Find a good one near you and you can save Â£Â£Â£.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Definately Ebuyer, Web site easy to use as well.
Harold.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Seeing as Jam lives around the corner from me, I'd also suggest CCL...
> 
> But the best prices are always found from computer fairs... Find a good one near you and you can save Â£Â£Â£.


If you can put up with the smell of BO. Tip - don't go to a computer fair during a heatwave.

Still, I always buy my stuff there if I can.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

So perhaps some of you may find the following computer fair info. useful. Go and have a look you`ll save money and maybe pick up a few tips and tricks:-

www.computermarkets.co.uk (Nationwide)

Including "The daddy of them all" BOWLERS

www.theshowguide.co.uk (Nationwide)

www.nitex.co.uk (North East)

www.advancefairs.co.uk (North West)

www.britishcomputerfairs.com (South)

www.prestigeevents.co.uk (South East)

www.stratfordcomputerfairs.com (London)

www.technofair.com (South)

www.beacomp.com (South Coast)

www.excelpromotions.com (North West)

www.crystalpalacecomputerfair.com

www.computeuk.com (South east)

Don`t forget to take precautions if easily offended by noxious aromas.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - never had any luck in getting PC bits from computer fairs... except once at a massive on ein Earls Court (I think).
Would I really be able to get a P4 3G for less than on-line??? or the latest Asus motherboard???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No - I've found that fairs always fob off the cheaper/older items. But good choice of the Asus boards - the latest p4 800 fsb board looks a corker.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm waiting for a bit. AMD are releasing the new 64-bit processors soon...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AMD Opteron CPUs are out already.......and motherboards are available. There is even a newer version of Windows XP to run with the 64bit CPU.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

The next generation of Intel chips is either out or about to be released soon too afaik... im waiting for a bit too. Saintt.. got any opinions?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The new Opteron - as with any chip there are tweaks which show it in a good light when benchmarked against the applications and uses it was designed for. On the whole the opteron is a decent chip - fast - 64bit with scalablity down to run 32bit etc. As with anything PC etc it all comes down to what you want to use the chip for - running servers and intensive 64bit OSs and Apps then yes - its a decent alternative to the Intel Xeon chip - BUT - for normal day to day use on an XP home machine running games then its wasted. Your money could be spent else where.
Re the Intel series of chips - again almost the same applies as above - high end home use grab the P4 3ghz 800fsb chip - couple that with a good Abit or Asus motherboard 1gb Ram (Dual Channel) and you will have a flying machine esp if you add in a really good ATI or nVidia grphx card.
My own "games" system is based on above Intel setup and I have not had a game struggle yet.


----------

